# Dry patch on my areola - thrush?



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

I've had a dry patch on my areola for about a week now. It kind of resembles dry egg white - crackly, dry, shiny. It's slightly more red than the surrounding area, and it only seems to be the area where his upper lip covers while nursing. Occasionally there will be a tiny bit of pain while nursing. I have some Motherlove Diaper Rash and Thrush ointment that I've been putting on it, and it does soften the spot for a little while but isn't making it better.

I've had thrush, but this doesn't seem like the thrush I had before. Maybe I had a bad case last time and this is a milder case? Or is it something else?


----------



## peekaboom (Dec 14, 2006)

hmmm...doesn't sound like thrush to me, maybe just some chafing...lansinoh, breast milk and airdrying will help. make sure the latch isn't slipping.

KUP...


----------

